# Open valley flashing question



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

If it is just a "V" valley metal, it can be bent properly to overlay oppossing sides and be water tight.

Insalling Grace Ice and Water shield completely in both valleys will add some security to the weather tight integrity.

If it is a "W" valley metal, then it is much trickier to bend and not have any openings.

I custom fabricate the top section of each valley to taper the center high point of the upside down "V" in the "W" valley so it tapers down to just a "V" by the time it reaches the intersection.

Also, a sheet of plumbing lead can be tapped into place to completely encapsulate the tops of both valley metals, but use a small rubber mallet to form it gently. For cosmetics, I usually paint the lead before I install the shingles over it, to blend in with either the color of the valley metal or the color of the shingles chosen.

Ed


----------



## steve1234 (Sep 13, 2007)

Ed-
Thanks for the tips. I got the material but didn't quite get to the installation. I was on the roof this weekend getting the valley rafters in and the rest of the plywood decking and I have another question. 

The main roof was cut such that the main roof shingles go right up to the two walls that form the entry gable. I need to pull these back to get the right flashing installed. My question is regarding sequence of installaiton. 

1) should the shingles of the main roof be pulled back, then the plywood of the entry gable installed to contact the plywood of the main roof (along the valley line), all before installing any new roofing material, or 
2) does the main roof get finished to the entry walls coming up through the main roof, then the plywood installed on the entry cable such that the plywood sits on the roofing material of the main roof (along the lower part of the valley formed by the dormer eve)? All followed by the valley flashing. 

In other words what is the proper way to roof that small hard to reach triangular section of roof under the dormer roof eve right where it meets the main roof. Also I will be sealing the wall in that hard to reach section with the ice / water seal, flashing, felt, and stucco prior to setting the last piece of entry roof plywood.


----------

